# Halloween Prop Workshop



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

How cool is this? 

A local library asked me to do a prop workshop. My Mom and I attend many functions at the library and I once mentioned to the librarian that I love Halloween and it might be fun to do a workshop on making a Halloween prop. Well, she contacted me yesterday to see if I would still be interested.

I suggested coat hanger and wide masking tape arms/hands. Does anyone else have any inexpensive and approximately hour long props we could make with people of any age that would be fun to do?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Fake flowers with those gum ball eyes for the middle part.
Gauze Ghosties
Lollipop spiders - pipe cleaners and a sucker
Bats
Spider victims


hard to say what would work for you.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What a great chance to show case Halloween. If you can, I would bring along some of your other props just to display what could be done with more time and materials and have a handout sheet for how-to's for some or all of them. I dont know what kind of time, money and space issues you may have, but I would push it to the limit. Even just pics of other props would be good. And a handout on where to find more information, like this place, would be good too. Remember, somebody my be a haunter and not know it yet. Good luck.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That is very cool. 

Bone Dancer hit the nail on the head. You don't know what little mind you might be a major influence on. 

Have a blast with this. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

I love teaching people, expectialy when it comes to halloween. You're going to have such a great time.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I just thought of another idea ..they have computers in the library ..hook them up to haunt fourm


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I just got word from the library that the wire and masking tape arm/hand is too realistic and ghoulish. She suggested something that would appeal to larger audience like pumpkins, scarecrows, black cats or not scary witches. I have to be honest and say that I am disappointed. So now I am at a loss. Suggestions? Or should I start hanging out with Martha Stewart for some ideas?

That being said, I am not sure how spooky I can go on bringing extra stuff to set the mood.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

By the way, thanks for the support and excitement guys. It means a lot to me.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Mache pumpkins
tombstone carving
latex molding
basic wig head


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Is there a particular age group that will be attending these classes? Tombstones are pretty safe. If you have a young age group you can cut them out before hand and the kids can decorate them. Plus, you can keep them small and they can glue stuff to them and make them cutsie. Older kids might like the more realistic looking tombstones.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Monster hands out of bic pens, quick and easy. You can make a hand in about an hour.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How soon do ya have to do this, and what age is your audience?

This may be neat:
Milk Jug Skeleton








http://www.cindysporch.net/pages/skeleton.shtml


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Sickie, that milk jug skelly looks great, but have any pics of one corpsed?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Liquid nails, K.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah I agree on the tombstones then too..nice and safe


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great suggestions everyone.

Keep 'em coming so I can give her options and see what she likes. Of course, I'll let you guys know what we ultimately decided. Then on the big day, I'll take pics and post them.


----------

